
DRM Needs To Be Banned Because It’s Toxic - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/drm-needs-to-be-banned-because-its-toxic-111016/
======
jdludlow
_DRM is toxic. Just like lead._

Eating a CD might be bad for your health, but that's where this analogy stops.

I rarely buy DRM-protected content, and will always prefer open formats. (See
also: My digital PragProg mountain that I've purchased because they're
excellent books and not larded down with DRM.)

However, in a free society the government has no business forcing citizens to
create a string of bits in a particular way. Vote with your dollars, not with
the hammer of a tyrannical law.

~~~
wazoox
Libertarian mumbo-jumbo. When you have any significant evidence that 1° people
buy rationally 2° people are free from influences 3° markets do exist in the
absence of an overarching organisation such as a state; please do come back
with these. You should read less Ayn Rand and more actual science.

~~~
jdludlow
I didn't say that we should have anarchy. I said that if I'm going to produce
a string of 1's and 0's, I get to arrange them in the manner of my choosing.
You need to clearly explain where you get the right to force me via law to
produce that string in the manner of your choosing.

~~~
wazoox
If a pressure group limits the choice of customers by unilaterally enforcing
limitations, which is generally the situation we've known in software and
digital media in the past, we'll simply stick to the (very) suboptimal current
situation: DRMs on one hand, generalised piracy on the other. Do you think the
current situation is optimal? Did we made much progress since the first copy-
protected software in the early 80s? What you propose is going on the same way
we did for the past 30 years. As the saying go, insanity is doing the same
thing over and over again and expecting different results.

